# Ford 4x4 manual locking hubs



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Why does Ford have the manual locking hubs? Why don't they use the auto locking hubs like Chevy? I think even Dodge has auto locking hubs too? Just wondering?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

They are auto/vacuum hubs and manual locking backup if the vacuum system fails.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

^^ Exactly. Pretty reliable setup really... Only thing better/stronger are the Warn manual hubs which aren't worth it unless you're getting after it offroad or doing a rebuild.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, so basically you don't have to use them unless the auto locking hubs fail? That's a cool idea!!! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

so the question should be, why doesn't chevy and dodge put manual locking hubs on their trucks just in case the auto hubs fail?:brew:


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

The auto hubs are not going to fail because they stay locked all the time. When you engage 4wd all you are engaging is the transfer case to apply power to the axles. I have never heard of back up hubs must be something new.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

msf62000 said:


> The auto hubs are not going to fail because they stay locked all the time. When you engage 4wd all you are engaging is the transfer case to apply power to the axles. I have never heard of back up hubs must be something new.


ford has had them for many years, my 06 has them and know they had them years before that. Auto lock for 4x4 does fail, this is why ford has the choice of manual locking hubs.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

What fails the bearings? SO can manual they have bearings too. Not trying to take the side of auto hubs. I wish I had manual hubs on my dodge better fuel mileage, cheaper to rebuild. The dealerships started making these because they do last longer because the bearings are sealed. Just cost a ton to replace.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

msf62000 said:


> The auto hubs are not going to fail because they stay locked all the time. When you engage 4wd all you are engaging is the transfer case to apply power to the axles. I have never heard of back up hubs must be something new.


They are not engaged all the time, they free spin until vacuum is applied.



msf62000 said:


> What fails the bearings? SO can manual they have bearings too. Not trying to take the side of auto hubs. I wish I had manual hubs on my dodge better fuel mileage, cheaper to rebuild. The dealerships started making these because they do last longer because the bearings are sealed. Just cost a ton to replace.


You can have a vacuum pump go out (diesel) vacuum solenoid fail or the hose breaks where it hooks to the knuckle.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> so the question should be, why doesn't chevy and dodge put manual locking hubs on their trucks just in case the auto hubs fail?:brew:


NO! The question was simple and straight forward All I wanted to know was why Ford had the manual hubs. I was not trying to start a personal brand choice war. So, the question should not be why doesn't chevy or dodge put them on.

Go enjoy what you chose to buy and what you choose to believe is the best. UGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Whoa, calm way down, no need to keyboard rage over one comment. Do you not agree that if ford does it that the other two should as well? It seems to me that either ford takes their 4wd very seriously or the have no faith in their auto locking hubs. UGGGHHHH!


----------

